# Cheapest Rubbermaid Shed Base



## thinkxingu (Nov 28, 2013)

Hi All,
     First off, Happy Thanksgiving!
     Second, my wife and I are closing on a summer camp that comes with one of those 7x7 Rubbermaid sheds. Currently, it sits right on the ground and, as a result, is a bit out of level/sinking (settling, really).

Suggestions welcome on the cheapest and lowest profile (don't want a ramp) base option. Heaviest item stored will be an old-fashioned rotary mower.

Thanks!

S


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 29, 2013)

How about some free pallets with a 2 pieces of OSB laid over them and cut to size?  That's what, $15?  It's not especially bug resistant, but it won't kill you to find a few pallets and buy 2 more sheets of OSB in a few years should you need to.


----------



## billb3 (Nov 29, 2013)

We have the smaller two garbage can sized one and the doors not matching up and closing nice for the unlevel on the ground problem.
I had some leftover patio blocks so built a flat spot/patio for it.
Wanted to be able to wheel the cans out easy.


Of course, now the town has changes to larger cans that the Automatic Side Load garbage/recycling  trucks pick up and dump and they don't fit in it.


----------



## stee6043 (Nov 30, 2013)

I built a base from treated 2x4's and covered it with 1/2" treated plywood.  I think it was around $100-150 for an 8x10 shed.  Works great...


----------



## semipro (Nov 30, 2013)

Compacted stone dust or just the native soil?


----------



## KSgrown (Dec 2, 2013)

I have a shed like this and I used 8"x16"x2" concrete block from Home Depot, 67 cents each.  I can't remember how many it took, quite a few, and I double stacked them in some places.  I left about a 1-2" space between each block and it has worked out great.  The nice thing about these sheds is that if it does get some settling over time, you can unload them, take down the shed and fix your foundation, rebuild and reload in half of a day.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 2, 2013)

QP (quarry processed) stone. dig about 3 inches down. Add about 4 inches of stone and level.


----------



## thinkxingu (Dec 7, 2013)

Whoops, missed all y'all's replies--for some reason, I'm not getting email reminders.  I'll have to check my settings.
In any case, thanks for the suggestions.  I like the stone block idea as that would be pretty cheap, but I'm thinking a basic 2x4 frame with plywood top would be easier to level.  I'm getting lazier in my old age (almost 38!)!

S


----------



## SKIN052 (Dec 7, 2013)

Buy yourself a bottle of this stuff. I use it allot for stuff that will be near the ground. Allows me to buy cheaper lumber and adds the pressure treated effect, last forever.


----------

